# XML und XSL bzw XSLT



## Kababär (30. Apr 2016)

Hi,

Es gibt ja viele Möglichkeiten, XML in eine Java Objektstruktur zu transformieren wie JAXB, Sta/X und DOM. 
Dann gibt es sogenannte XML Stylesheets (XSL), die man unter anderem auch dazu verwenden kann, um gewisse Strukturen zu definieren. 
Dies geht mit Java mit XPath und Co?
Nun meine Frage: 
Wenn ich mich DOM eine XML Datei Auslese, kann ich mit XPath dann XSL Dateien dazu verwenden, um gewisse Attribute auszulesen? 
Dabei stünde in der XSL welches Tag zu betrachten ist, indem ich den Pfad angebe und Attribute des Tags gewisse Variablen zuweise. 
Wie sähe so was aus?


----------



## Wurstkopp (2. Mai 2016)

Also ich kenne XSL nur als direkte Transformation. Aus einem Input wird direkt ohne Umweg ein Output. XPath kannst du auch ohne XSL nutzen. Mir wird aus der Beschreibung auch nicht ganz klar, was du eigentlich vor hast, bzw. welchen Nutzen du dir durch solch eine Kombination erhoffst. Könntest du ein konkretes Beispiel deines Vorhabens posten?


----------

